# 3M sand?



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey guys, 

Can anyone help me out with the name of the type of sand 3M makes that has a very smooth, rounded grain? 

Looking to pick up some of that type of sand in dark brown/black. Sick of having to clean algae and debris off of my white(ish) pool filter sand every few days.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

3m colorquartz sand?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Be aware that it tends to blow around a bit if you have decent flow. It is very light and will blow around quite a bit. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

it is S grade as well.


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks, you guys are awesome!


----------

